# Need advice on pricing - Hydro Jetting



## Starplumbing1 (Jun 30, 2017)

I just bought a hydro jetter for restaurant drain cleaning, apparently, I have been way undercharging my services. 

What do you guys think is a good price point for this?

Thanks :whistling2:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Starplumbing1 said:


> I just bought a hydro jetter for restaurant drain cleaning, apparently, I have been way undercharging my services.
> 
> What do you guys think is a good price point for this?
> 
> Thanks :whistling2:


What kind of jetter? 4018 or an electric for smaller lines? Also, depends on your area.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Starplumbing1 said:


> I just bought a hydro jetter for restaurant drain cleaning, apparently, I have been way undercharging my services.
> 
> What do you guys think is a good price point for this?
> 
> Thanks :whistling2:


Going on your {? companies web site} under about us ... It shows Nick as the owner not you. Would he not be the one to set prices. Are you the owner, did you buy the company. Above you say I bought ... I for one would like to understand the situation better, before pricing is talked about on a public fourm. There is a private place for questions like this but you are going to need a lot more posts before you get the OK to use it.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Loosing money if you charge less than $2500 for a secondary and $5k for a main with a 4018.


----------

